# Bryan beach at rollover this morning



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Got there at 530 started throwing tops at 545 caught three trout.
after daylight it kinda died had five or six blow ups but no takes.
started throwing plastics and caught some monster lady fish actually drag
strippers. Finally broke down and caught some finger mullet and caught
more lady fish I smack and 4 sharks from 3-5 foot. Brought one trout and
one shark home. The sharks were a hell of a fight on trout gear and drew a 
cloud on every one almost got spools once. Had to almost swim to keep line 
on the reel.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*guess I forgot water conditions and excuse the auto correct spelling*

The water was excellent. Titty deep could count me shoelaces. Got the
**** scared out of me a couple of times by stingrays swimming in touching
distance from me. Not much bait at all. Early there was mullet up close.
after that there was only yellow tail around with the occasional school of
ballyhoo. Thought that was weird I have seen them a lot at the jetties but not the surf. 
No shrimp no birds. I know some people probably hammered them but 
it wasn't my day. Saw a lot of people with shark racks up and figure they did good
considering what I did with trout gear and fingers but if that was yall let me know I'd like to team up. I didnt put a long rod out today but had em


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Pictures brother, Pictures!!! LOL Sounds like fun.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*pics*

All I got. I was by myself


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I bet that was a blast on trout gear! I am surprised we haven't seen any long rod reports. Really a lot of shark out there right now. I may make another trip this week with them in mind.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Where is "Bryan beach at rollover"

I know where Bryan beach is.

And I know where rollover is.

They are a considerable distance apart

I am a little confused. 

Could you clarify?


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*bryan beach*

Honestly I looked at another post that had a map and it looked like it said that stretch of
beach was called bryan beach. Never heard it called that but just took a shot in the dark.
I was pretty much 300 yards from the mouth of rollover. Sorry for the confusion. I guess If someone could clarify where bryan beach actually is I would appreciate it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Shane Wright said:


> Honestly I looked at another post that had a map and it looked like it said that stretch of
> beach was called bryan beach. Never heard it called that but just took a shot in the dark.
> I was pretty much 300 yards from the mouth of rollover. Sorry for the confusion. I guess If someone could clarify where bryan beach actually is I would appreciate it.


Bryan beach goes all the way to the MOB (mouth of Brazos ) no fish there


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*bryan beach*

Ok guess I looked at the map upside down or something on the other post lol. 
I guess I won't venture that way since there is no fish hwell:


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Conditions at Bryan Beach today were miserable. Lateral winds at 20MPH, heavy left to right current, sandy brown water. All long rods remained silent; very little bite even using dead shrimp for bait. I usually don't drive down on Sunday but thought I'd 'do church' on the beachfront. Didn't even unload the yak because of the winds, current, and surf. Made I back to H-town in time to unload, clean up, and make the 5pm service. Glad I did.


----------

